# Foredom Flex Shafts: Do You Use? Which Do You Use?



## Mr.Haines (May 9, 2015)

As the title might lead you to believe, I am interested in a Foredom Flex Shaft for my shop. I'm going to be using it to cutting, shaping, and polishing steel and brass. The tool will also be used for engraving glass. It isn't a question of whether or not to get this, I hate my Dremel because it is too weak and the quality is nonexistent. I need a tool with all of the same capabilities, as well as better flexibility and durability. Foredom's tools are already budgeted for, the money is waiting to spend. I can even get two of the things if necessary. 

Sometime this week I will take a trip over to their headquarters to try out the tools, the company is only about 45 minutes away. Still, if any of you guys are using these tools you probably have more experience in my intended field than the folks at Foredom. So, any suggestions as to which to get? I'd also like to hear your thoughts on handpieces and all that. 

Thanks for helping again, you guys are great!
Mr. Haines


----------



## rgray (May 9, 2015)

I've had one for 20 years. I've replaced the flex shaft once and the drive cable twice. Very high quality unit in my opinion. I bought the heavy duty hand pieces and have never had any trouble with them. I have a 90 degree hand piece and have pretty much worn it out. it was from C C specialties... built by them. It is the 1mc on their web page. 
Loved the foot control.
My unit was purchased from CC specialties and is supposedly wound different for more low speed power. I've never used one straight from fordom so I don't know how much different (if any) it would be. I see they now have a reversing switch. Mine did not have that. If I had a left hand cutter it was just installed sticking out the backside of the 90 degree head. No way to use a left had cutter with a straight hand piece on my machine.

Bought a dremel flex shaft set up once. It lasted about 2 minutes using it for what I was doing with the fordom. The flex housing melted.


----------



## Mr.Haines (May 9, 2015)

The melting! I hate that, it's happened twice. You can't really get any decent flex out of it! The Foredom will be a HUGE step up. I was thinking I'd by the faster of their two standard models, it's 1/3 HP instead of 1/6. I also planned on getting the LX, which is high torque, low speed. Sounds like your rewound Foredom was modified to be like that, am I right?


----------



## chips&more (May 9, 2015)

I have a Foredom and it’s hanging from a rafter in my shop. When I need it I just pull it down. When I’m done, it goes back up and out of the way. The foot control is on the floor and is switched off when not in use…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## mikey (May 9, 2015)

I have the #30 and 44T hand pieces and they work really well for the general stuff I do in my shop. The 44 allows you to use up to a 1/4" shank tool held in a collet, which is handy for high speed burr use. I agree with you guys - the Dremel flex shaft cannot handle high speed work for prolonged periods but the Foredom barely notices it. I have two of these tools; one is a backup tool and it may never be used.

I probably use their Bench Lathe almost as much as the flex shaft - a variable speed buffer/grinder/flex shaft driver all in one. I haven't bothered with their attachments but only because I already have tools that are built for the purpose. 

Be sure to buy a set of brushes when buying your motor.


----------



## Mr.Haines (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the help so far guys. Dave, I really love the setup you've got there!


----------



## planeflyer21 (May 10, 2015)

I know you asked about the Foredom but just a word on the Dremel flex shaft.

I've had one for about a decade that sees regular use.  I took to heart the instructions about not bending the shaft tighter than a 6" radius (IIRC) and try to keep it fairly straight.


----------



## rgray (May 10, 2015)

Mr.Haines said:


> I was thinking I'd by the faster of their two standard models, it's 1/3 HP instead of 1/6. I also planned on getting the LX, which is high torque, low speed. Sounds like your rewound Foredom was modified to be like that, am I right?



Mine is an antique compared to what is offered now. Mine has a tag stating 14,000 rpm and 1 amp motor. They were not permanent magnet motors back then either. So the  low speed and torque advertisement was for that 1000 rpm less than the standard mode that turned 15,000 rpm....always thought it was mostly a gimmick.
Sounds like they really have a different animal now with that LX model...I'd be interested to hear feedback on it.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 10, 2015)

I have a flex shaft tool similar to a Foredom, but it came from Harbor Freight with the Chicago Electric brand on it. I picked it up for $2 at a garage sale, but it was missing the handpiece. Got it home and tried it out, it worked fine, so I went online and found a new handpiece with chuck that fit perfectly for $15 on eBay. The flex shaft ran hot and noisy which was solved by removing the inner shaft and giving it a liberal coating of grease. The foot switch that came with it is a simple on/off unit, so it always runs at full speed. Aside from that it works just fine.

I find the tool to be indispensable and I use it for many things. I still need to make a toolpost mount for it so that I can use it as a light duty toolpost grinder on the lathe. The only other thing I want to do is get an IV stand to hang it from. Sadly, Harbor Freight no longer carries that flex shaft tool, so when this one gives up I guess I will have to bite the bullet and purchase a Foredom brand or similar. I've had Dremel tools in the past, and they just don't have the torque that this thing has.


----------



## davidh (May 10, 2015)

i too have one like terry describes, it was a gift from someone on the forum.  your absolutely correct about coating the drive shaft with a light coat of h/duty grease.  i really like mine even without the foot switch. .


----------



## Mr.Haines (May 10, 2015)

I'm going to avoid Harbor Freight because I'm concerned about even minor quality issues, though I appreciate the info. As for the Dremel Flex Shaft, I've had it burn out when almost completely straight - my work is just too much for the machine. I do appreciate your answers so far folks, and I'll let you all know what I learn when I go to Foredom!


----------



## joshua43214 (May 14, 2015)

I have a Wecheer rotary tool and I am quite happy with it.
It costs quite a bit less than the Foredom, and has slightly less power. It has a good foot controller that is well matched to the tool, you intuitively give it the right amount of extra peddle when making a heavier cut.
It comes with 1/8" and 1/4" collets that do not slip, cuts fiberglass and wood with ease, does not torque steer around, and does not get too hot to hold.
It is worth considering if you are not going to be using it day in and day out.

-Josh


----------



## Dave Smith (May 14, 2015)

Mr. Haines---I prefer the air die grinders totally because they are less expensive--more powerful---do not heat up--and the 56k rpm is good for using the diamond stones and points for carbide and glass work---you can get the small angle air grinder that can use the 1/4" shafts-----I also use dental air tools ----also there is an air pencil by CP that you can get reciprocating heads for---they are very nice for glass etching but a little more expensive-----well---- getting back to my flex shafts that I have used that are electric --some are larger and fit the shafts on regular 1/4 to 3/4 hp motors--some have a three jaw chuck and some have arbors for mounting grinding stones up to 6"---if any of the older machinists or younger good scroungers know what a Kirby butler kit is----then you will know what I have used for 40 years ---I modified the end of cable to use the round drive belts to use a 1/4 hp motor for the power---I didn't use the Kirby for the power---the old 1/4 hp 1725 motor was much quieter and my pulleys got the speed I wanted----Dave


----------



## Ebel440 (May 15, 2015)

Iv got a foredom at my work 20+ years old and still works fine I replaced the cable once and maybe the bearings in the hand piece. It was getting too hot to hold but new parts fixed that


----------



## Holescreek (May 15, 2015)

I've been looking for information on Foredom's this week myself. I'd like to have one with two handpieces for 1/8" and 1/4" collets.


----------



## JAB (May 15, 2015)

Holescreek, you only need one hand piece. You just change out the collet. The flex shaft I use is the Wecheer out of Canada.  A lot less expensive than the Foredom. The hand pieces are interchangeable. You can also get a hand piece with a drill chuck. The Wecheer is sold as a wood carving flex cable tool. But it works just as well in metal working.


----------



## barnbwt (May 15, 2015)

I picked up a Foredom on a local deal a few years back and it has been utterly indispensable for me since I don't really have any other machine tools.  It's the 1/3 HP model with a 3ft flex shaft, and it's basically powerful enough to use as a die grinder when loaded with carbide burrs (Dremel's are the most available; the only remaining portion of that brand worth mentioning any more).  The long and the short is the machine will do what you expected a Dremel to do when you first bought one.  You can lean into it as hard as a human hand can comfortably hold something and not stall it, and the bearings in the hand unit are solid enough & the drive train massive enough that chatter is typically not an issue unless climb cutting.  Also, the RPMs are low enough that heat build up is reduced & tool life is massively extended over a Dremel (also due in large part to reduced chatter).  Foot pedal control is always a good thing in power tools.

The only downside is they are so expensive you won't be tempted to throw it across the room if you get really frustrated by what you are working on, unlike a Dremel (but the situation is rarer since there is no Dremel causing constant frustration ).  Also, the whole flex shaft concept makes some jobs very awkward or impossible, unlike a unit with a truly flexible tether or wireless.

TCB


----------



## Holescreek (May 15, 2015)

JAB said:


> Holescreek, you only need one hand piece. You just change out the collet. The flex shaft I use is the Wecheer out of Canada.  A lot less expensive than the Foredom. The hand pieces are interchangeable. You can also get a hand piece with a drill chuck. The Wecheer is sold as a wood carving flex cable tool. But it works just as well in metal working.


 
I looked them up when I saw your post but since they were listed for wood working wasn't sure if they had the torque to run burrs in metal (mostly aluminum).  I want more than one hand piece specifically so I don't have to stop and change collets. I have a lot of plated diamond and borazon wheels  in 1/8" and 1/4" that I'd like to be able to use. I know Foredom makes quick change hand piece not sure how long it'd take to swap them out on  the Wecheer. If it took the same amount of time to change the collet  it'd be silly to buy anther handset.


----------



## Dave Smith (May 16, 2015)

Mr Haines---there have been a lot of good responses on different flex shafts--the flex shafts and motors powering them are just like all our other machines--each are made for power or speed---some are more flexible and each may work good for however they are used---each have their limits and those limits are also determined by the user and maintenance, and the tool you want to use-----cost is also involved-----I have at least 10 flex shafts and would not be able to use each of them for all similar jobs---sometimes a flex shaft works perfect for a project and sometimes an air tool is needed---the choice will be yours to make---that's why we each have different brands and sizes of tools--- and many  many of them---Dave


----------



## rgray (May 16, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> I know Foredom makes quick change hand piece not sure how long it'd take to swap them out on the Wecheer. If it took the same amount of time to change the collet it'd be silly to buy anther handset.



Defiantly get several hand pieces. They are much quicker to change out than changing collets.


----------



## JAB (May 16, 2015)

The Foredom comes in a 1/6hp and 1/3hp models. The Wecheer I have is 1/3hp with the same rpm range and power as the Foredom. I don't recommend the 1/6hp units for a machine shop. The hand pieces are interchangeable between the two units. Same time required to change hand pieces on either one. You are correct that it will take a little longer to change a collet than to change a hand piece. But how much money are you willing to spend on hand pieces in order to save a few seconds. The next question to consider is how often do you have to change out rotary tool shaft sizes. For me I spend more time changing out tool types rather than shaft sizes. 

I have a hard time controlling the RPM I want using the foot pedal. If anyone has the same problem or wants a more steady RPM you can use a Router RPM control unit (15AMP). You can dial in the speed you want and it stays there until you change it. Works great.


----------



## WallynSC (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, very informative.


----------



## Mr.Haines (May 23, 2015)

IMPORTANT UPDATE: INFORMATION ON THE TOOLS


So, Foredom doesn't seem to be fully equipped to assist with deciding about tools for workshops, but my visit to their headquarters helped enough. I've decided on my own purchase and I'll give you the rundown below. 

First let me say that I have a pretty nice budget for upgrading my workshop. I got a business loan and, while I don't have as much as I'd like for my machining tools, I'm spending a decent amount on the equipment to make my own glass working tools. This should save me much money in the long run, and we all know how great it is to be the hand that built what we use. In total I spent more than $1000 on Foredom tools and ancillaries, but you could easily do with half that and be happy.

I'm not a rep for Foredom, they didn't pay me or give me tools, all they did was show me what they've got. Nobody has paid me in any way to give this info, I'm just offering my opinion! It really is just that, my humble, simple opinion. If you're looking at flex shafts or just trying to find a new tool, read this and see if it can help. Ask any questions you have, I'll try to help in any way I can. Keep in mind, I'm no super machinist, just a dude who does stuff. Sort of like a cross between The Dude (Big Lebowski) and a really low-skill Geppetto (Pinnochio). So, if you're more experienced than me, use the information you've already got floating in your brain parts!


WHICH MODEL?

Foredom sells the LT, TX, and SR motors. The SR is the base model with 1/3 HP, the TX is 1/6 and the LX is a high torque, low speed model. The SR has forward and reverse options, which is nice when using bonded wheels and other bits that aren't directional because grit from the wheels and material won't be thrown at you. You can't use twist drills or most metal burrs in reverse because they are only made to go in forward. For the machinist folks, I'll say you can handle the occasional mess of grit spraying on your shirt, don't get the SR. It's really nice, but the extra power of the TX is probably more up your alley. At least, that's what I did for myself. I figure, I'm better off running on the lower end of the tool, than sometimes wishing I had a higher speed. Also - the TX is a permanent magnet motor that is advertised to hold its torque at all speeds. This semi-guarantee does not go with the SR. Another reason I wanted the the TX was that I plan on using my flex shaft for some glass engraving, and the higher speeds should be better for that work. At some point I will want the LX, and maybe another TX, because having excessive amounts of tools is necessary to survival.

WHICH SHAFT?

Foredom has a standard key shaft, a heavy duty shaft, and a few other less necessary items. My big dilemma was whether to get the standard or heavy duty, since handpieces aren't interchangeable between the two. Before telling you my decision, know this: You can always go ahead and change your mind after purchasing. Foredom sells new shafting to replace broken parts, and they also sell pieces to change standard to heavy duty, or the other way around. 
The heavy duty shafting is a little more expensive, there are limited handpieces that work with it (though most attachments and burrs still go in and on those handpieces), and it isn't nearly as flexible as the standard key. Because of all of this, and the fact that I could eventually go to heavy duty, I bought the standard key. If I find that my shafts break when I'm working, I'll swap out and get the heavy duty.

ALWAYS BUY A MAINTENANCE KIT WITH YOUR FLEX SHAFT. They come with grease for the shaft, an extra shaft, and a few other goodies. You'll be happy to have spent the $20 when your shaft breaks and you have to wait a week and a half for a new one.

MOUNTING?

This is a two point problem. First, do you get a hanging motor or a bench motor? Well, like the shafting, you can always change later on. I love that about these Foredom tools! I always have too much on my bench and I tend to knock things over, so I didn't get the bench mount. It seemed like asking for trouble.

So you went with the hanging motor, what do you hang it on? That's a silly question since we're all such crafty little individuals! You can purchase a simple bench or wall mounted motor hanger made by Foredom - this is just a pole with a hook and a mounting plate. They also sell a storage-pole thing with some great moving arms for holding burrs, an LED overhead light, handpieces, etc. The latter is pretty expensive and the former just seemed like a funny thing to buy when I can easily make some sort of hook or hook-on-a-pole thing. So, you do what you want, but I'm building my hanger. We'll see how it goes and I'll post photos when it's done!

SPEED CONTROL?

I like in-the-moment control, so I absolutely went with foot-pedal control for my Flex Shaft. I even bought the cast-iron base, because plastic sucks and I go for the metal whenever I can afford to. It was a little more expensive, but that's better than cracking or melting the thing because a hammer or hot piece of glass falls on it. Foredom also sells a dial control that maintains a regular speed, which some of you might find useful. No matter what you choose, make sure you're getting the one that matches your flex shaft - the TX and LX use a different control than the SR.

 HANDPIECES?

There are way, way too many different handpieces from Foredom alone, not to mention the companies that make compatible parts. The H.30 handpiece is a really nice all-purpose tool with a chuck still holder that goes up to 1/4". I bought two of these. I don't care about the quick change handpieces, and I especially dislike all the extra plastic knobs and buttons on them. If you're going to constantly be changing out your burrs and you'll get sick of loosing and tightening the chuck, I would suggest looking at the H.18 handpiece - it has a mostly metal body with an easy to use lever, and it goes up to 3/32. It does use collets, though, so you have to be sure your burrs and bits match the collet your using. 
One piece of advice I've gotten from several sources is that you should always have extra handpieces. I purchased two of the H.30 so I would always have a backup. However, if you go into different handpieces, you'll likely end up with different ones for every application. The nice thing is that the handpieces go on and off of the shafting really quickly, so there's no hassle if you like using a few.

ATTACHMENTS?

Foredom sells some cool attachments for their flex shafts. They have a right-angle attachment that simply rotates the direction of your burr so that it is running perpendicular to the handpiece, a mini belt sander, an angle grinder, and a power filer. From what I've read, you should be really careful about using these attachments at super high speeds as you can burn out the innards. If you tend to have a lead foot and you'll use these attachments often, buy a dial control to keep your tools safe. 
I like the idea of the filer, but I didn't want to be restricted in what files I could use and it only accepts certain shank sizes. So,I purchased the angle grinder and belt sander attachments. When I visited Foredom I didn't see the angle grinder in action, I should have asked to. However, they showed me how the belts from the sander worked and they were fantastic on the hunks of steel that I brought to test. For my one-or-two-off hand tool making applications, this tool is great. The belts aren't super big, they're cheap to replace, and I can always have the thing around when I'm working on the tools. The belts work on wood, metal, and plastics. It would be smart to buy two or three packs of extra belts and always have them around for any job you might find. You can get a set of fifteen belts (five each of three grits) for ten dollars.
As for the angle grinder, it seemed like a great compliment to the other tools I was adding to my shop. A small angle grinder should be nice when I'm doing work that may not be great to bring to a bench grinder. Foredom has a metal working wheel kit that seems nice, and they also had a stone working kit that should be usable on my glass. This attachment is something I'll have to really inspect and give more information on later, when I know enough to tell you how useful it might be.

It is worth noting that I bought the grinder and sander _with_ handpieces. You can buy them without, but I didn't want to deal with removing and reattaching the tools every time I wanted a different one. I highly recommend you do the same. For those playing the home game, that means I have a single flex shaft and four handpieces. Sounds crazy, but I guess it makes some sort of sense.

BURRS, TOOLS?

Burrs and the like can be a real pain to pick out, it all depends on your particular tastes, your work material, and your application. Many of you might already have preferences, but I have mostly just used whatever's lying around. I want to be more careful from now on since my future applications will be more demanding and work tends to be better when you pick out the correct tool. Because I plan on working with some titanium shortly, I bought an assortment of tungsten carbide burrs from the same place that sold me the Foredom tool. (I'll add info on that below.) I also bought several brass and steel brushes for cleaning up rusty old metal and a set of diamond abrasive wheels for carving glass. Those diamond wheels will be great for metal too. The brush wheels were no-brand from the store, but the diamond wheels were an assortment of different shapes and sizes made by Summa. As I find preferences to specific bits, I'll let you folks know. Oh, and I almost forgot! I bought the Foredom polishing and abrasive kit. 
You probably notice the theme - kits and assortments. I'm not yet sure of what the best or favorite parts will be, so I bought as many assortments as I thought would be useful. They're not stupid expensive, and it could be nice when I need that one bit I've never even though of using for some obscure little job.

The other bits I bought were made by a company called Cratex. They're some sort of soft material with embedded abrasives. They come in bullet points, tubes, wheels, and one or two other shapes. The nice thing is that, as the bit wears down, it remains just as useful. Instead of only having surface grit, there is grit in the material all the way through. These are mostly for polishing. I'm really excited to try these out, they seem pretty nice.

WHERE TO BUY?

There is a jewelry material supplier called Otto Frei. They had the best prices on Foredom tools that I could find anywhere, even Foredom's rep said to buy from them. DO NOT BUY DIRECT FROM FOREDOM!!!!!! They have much higher prices than any of their suppliers!!!!! If you happen to find a better price, let us all know!

Almost everything on this page was purchased from Otto Frei and they sell tons of other burrs and bits for a huge variety of uses. Those Cratex bits I bought from Midway America, a gun supply company. They have an 80 piece kit for sixty dollars, it's the biggest kit of Cratex bits with the best variety for the best price. (Amazon sells it for $100+) Once I decide which shapes and grits are my favorite, I may find them cheaper elsewhere, but I don't know if I can.



Alrighty ladies and gentlefish, I hope this helps in some small way. I'll post an update in a few weeks when I know more about everything. Talk then!


----------



## Holescreek (May 27, 2015)

My wife made me get up early to go to the flea market Sunday morning and I lucked up on a mixmaster grinder.  It's a Complete Foredom flex shaft setup with the stand, foot pedal, handpiece with a tiny 3 jaw  chuck but has a Geswein motor.  I didn't even haggle with the guy over the $50 he was asking.  I just ordered another hand piece that will accept 1/4" shanks on Ebay for $45 so I'm pretty happy. 
I've bought instrument repair parts from Otto Frei but forgot that they sold tools.  I'll check them out.


----------



## barnbwt (May 27, 2015)

So I've found several folks selling AXA toolposts that are designed to hold a Foredom handpiece; has anyone here tried this as a low-rent 'live tooling' setup on a light lathe job, and if so, how did it work out?  It seems like a good concept; the tool is certainly powerful and well built enough that I think you could mount it rigidly and not beat it to death, but I worry that the handpiece bearings would be overloaded, or the flex-shaft would have acoustic/springback problems (I've noticed the shaft bouncing from chatter oscillation on occasion), or the collets would simply work themselves loose all the time.

TCB


----------

